# Ever try to request a song??



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I did. About 2 weeks ago, I wanted to hear a certain song on Big '80s (my favorite station and decade :icon_bb: , love Mark Goodman! :listening ), so I went to their website and filled out the form. I got a confirmation-type e-mail right away "we care about you, blah, blah, blah" and "we'll be in touch within 24 hours". 24 HOURS??! I wanted to hear my request at Mark's earliest convenience!! :ramblinon Then I got another e-mail saying they had forwarded my song request (even inserted the name into their form e-mail) to the DJs. Of course I don't listen all the time, so how would I ever know if they actually played my song or not?? :shrug: It seemed so simple on the form, simply misleading... Are they going to e-mail me again to let me know when they will play my song, or maybe cruelly e-mail me saying they hope I enjoyed hearing my request on such-and-such date?? 

They want you to send in your requests, but I guess they don't want you to hear them! :nono2: 

Does anyone actually have good luck with a song request?? What's your secret?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have never made a request, but just for the fun of it, what song did you want them to play? Maybe I have it here and could play it in your honor.  If I turn my JBL's up REAL LOUD you might even hear it. Don't they have a live call in number of some kind? By the way, other than the talk stations, I tend to listen in this approximate order: 1. Classic Vinyl (14), 2. Totally '70's (7), 3. Underground Garage (25), 4. 1st. Wave (22), 5. '60's Vibration (6), 6. Big '80's (8), 7. The Bridge (10), 8. The Vault (16), 9. Classic Rewind (15), after that I just go at random. It sure is nice to have so many choices, but tough to have to make so many decisions.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I wasn't going to admit it, but since you asked... (Probably no one's even heard of this song...) :nono: 

"No Parking on the Dance Floor" by Midnight Star (You might also NOT remember they also sang "Freak-A-Zoid") :dance: 

They were playing some really slow crap, not like usual, and I was trying to get some house-cleaning done. I just wanted something funky to dance to. On Americal Idol, the "idols" actually sang this song several weeks back. I got to wishing I could hear it. Don't know if they'd play it on "Big '80s", but it was a big part of my 80's. My best friend's older brother owned that tape. I also like the disco, classic rock, and hair bands, but having turned 10 in 1980, the 80's are my all-time favorite, BY FAR. :heart: I usually love every single song they play! :listening 

Anyone ever hear this song on any other stations??


----------



## Carroll A (Dec 6, 2004)

A lot of the Sirius channels are voice tracked. This means that a jock can go in for a couple of hours and lay down what would seem like a weeks worth of show. That is why there is no instant request for the Big Eighties. It would be nice if they would do some live shows and do live request which would spice things up. As for No Parking On The Dance Floor that is an awesome song... I must admit I have the 12 inch remix of that song as well as a host of other eighties classic dance as well... When I did private parties and receptions I wanted to be ready for any request  CC


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I can't say that those songs are "seared, seared" into my memory.  I never really got into the disco thing though. Although I must admit, looking at the bios ( http://midnightstarband.com/ ) and the comparison to EWF, I just might have enjoyed these guys. I do like a good horn band and mixed sound for a live 13 piece horn band in Minneapolis a few times.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Richard King said:


> ...and the comparison to EWF, I just might have enjoyed these guys. I do like a good horn band and mixed sound for a live 13 piece horn band in Minneapolis a few times.


I see they were around in the late 70's, but the comparison to EW&F? Ah...NO. At least not the two songs I mentioned. They had more of an early club dance mix thing going on. (I am unfamiliar with their earlier work.)

EDIT: Never mind on the edit. Someone had it wrong on my playlist. Darn that old free music! Should just delete it all! (At least make sure my info is correct! :nono2: )

Horn band, like a jazz band or blues? I am fond of brass instruments also. 

But we digress.

Thanks Carroll for the info about the pre-recorded voice tracks. Now I know...

 I can't believe there is no disclaimer on their website (or did I miss it?) that my request will have to be addressed at some point in the future, so I am basically SOL.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The horn band did mostly rock (as in Chicago, BS&T, etc.), Blue eyed soul (Rascals, Van Morrison, Righteous Brothers, etc.), Motown, even some disco, and a few old big band classics. Needless to say they were fun to mix.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Midnight Star Clips
This clip of "No Parking on the Dance Floor" doesn't actually have the part with those words (How convenient!), but you get the idea.

Trying to stay on-topic, no one has ever requested a song successfully???


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

My shovel must be getting rusty!  Either that or Spring Fever has affected my brain! :eek2:

It took me until last night to "dig up" this page on Sirius Backstage:
Song Seek - find out when and where a song has been played

Using this convenient tool, I see that "NPOTDF" and "FAZ" are both played REGULARLY on The Strobe (68), Classic Disco. Even though these songs are from 1983, I didn't start listening to them _regularly_ until '86. I don't consider them disco, but I guess everyone else does... Well, now all I have to do is start listening to The Strobe on a regular basis to hear my request. 

Moral: If you would like to hear a song, your best bet is to look it up in the Song Seek and find out where it is played regularly. :righton:


----------

